# Breeding concern



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

I know in cattle , and I know twins aren’t as common in cattle as it is in goats, I know in cattle, when twins are born if there both bulls or both Heifers, they are Infertile. I had a first time doe give birth to two doelings, should I worry about them being infertile? Or should I just be happy I have a doe likely to produce mostly doelings?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Be happy you have doelings. Many things about cattle don't transfer to goats.


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Be happy you have doelings. Many things about cattle don't transfer to goats.


Thank you so much I was worried there totally different in color but perfect nubian breed standard


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I think you are thinking of freemartins, yes? That happens in cattle when twins are male and female. The male hormones wash through both of them and the female is sterilized, but not the male. It happens in goats, but not nearly as often as in cattle. If both are male, or both are female, this never causes freemartins.


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

mariarose said:


> I think you are thinking of freemartins, yes? That happens in cattle when twins are male and female. The male hormones wash through both of them and the female is sterilized, but not the male. It happens in goats, but not nearly as often as in cattle. If both are male, or both are female, this never causes freemartins.


t
Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, goats do not do that, thank goodness.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

could we see pics of the doelings? i love seeing baby goats.


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

If you are ever concerned that a doe may be a freemartin, you can test them to make sure. According to UC Davis though, the incidence of freemartins in goats is less than 1%.

https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/freemartin-goat.php


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had 1 freemartin doeling in 35 years of goats. Yes, it happens but it is rare. She was 1 of quads, 3 does and a buck. Another doeling of those 4 was a hermie. Totally messed up batch. First and only time I have had a hermie or a freemartin.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Totally messed up batch. First and only time I have had a hermie or a freemartin.


And you got them out of the way in one fell swoop.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> And you got them out of the way in one fell swoop.


That was my thought too!


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> could we see pics of the doelings? i love seeing baby goats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Awwww cuties! I esp love the last two!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

beautiful colors and markings!


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Awwww cuties! I esp love the last two!


Thank you! Black and white baby girl is my bottle baby! The Black and Tan doe has a huge moon spot on her hip so I'm hoping we get some blue roan moon spotted babies this spring


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I had 1 freemartin doeling in 35 years of goats. Yes, it happens but it is rare. She was 1 of quads, 3 does and a buck. Another doeling of those 4 was a hermie. Totally messed up batch. First and only time I have had a hermie or a freemartin.


What breed has the quads?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute. How old are they? When do you hope to kid? My nubians range from 1-4 kids.... I'm not a fan of 4 - but this particular doe started out giving me 3 as a FF.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i have a nigerian dwarf/mini nubian and she gave 3 every time she kidded. nothing more, nothing less!


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Cute. How old are they? When do you hope to kid? My nubians range from 1-4 kids.... I'm not a fan of 4 - but this particular doe started out giving me 3 as a FF.





goatblessings said:


> Cute. How old are they? When do you hope to kid? My nubians range from 1-4 kids.... I'm not a fan of 4 - but this particular doe started out giving me 3 as a FF.


I'm hoping my young does will be breeding by January , I've only had triplets And twins and singles. 3 of my first timers had twins last time in June.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

"Or should I just be happy I have a doe likely to produce mostly doelings?"
It's the Buck that determines the sex of the kids.


----------

